# Ham and swiss cheese filled baguette



## atomicsmoke (Feb 22, 2015)

Not much to say here: ham and cheese slices on the rolled baguette dough. Rolled up, pinch ends and seam , let rise, bake at 375. Sometimes I get the cheese oozing thru the seam but it won't make a mess ....kind of hardens and self seals.













IMG_20150222_181608.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 22, 2015


















IMG_20150222_181654.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 22, 2015


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 22, 2015)

Love It.  Good job.

Mr T


----------



## b-one (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd eat it!


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks tasty to me

Gary


----------



## cdn offroader (Feb 24, 2015)

Great, 8:44 am and now I want a ham and cheese sandwhich.... Looks good Atomic


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 24, 2015)

CDN offroader said:


> Great, 8:44 am and now I want a ham and cheese sandwhich.... Looks good Atomic


It does make a nice breakfast...and hot lunch when heated a little in the microwave oven, or evening snack when heated (whole, then sliced) in the oven.


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep, looks great, like to have one for breakfast myself

Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 24, 2015)

gary s said:


> Yep, looks great, like to have one for breakfast myself
> 
> Gary


Indeed, especially after shoveling all that snow. :-)


----------



## donr (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice.  I'll have to make those for dinner on Thursday.

I thaw Rhodes italian bread dough (I'm lazy), wrap up ham & cheddar like you, pepperoni, salami & provolone is my kids favorite.  I'll brush the on with olive oil to help it brown up nicely.

Sweat the pepperoni & salami on a paper bag while the oven's pre-heating.  This gets rid of some of the grease so it doesn't ooze out all over the place.

Don


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 24, 2015)

donr said:


> Very nice.  I'll have to make those for dinner on Thursday.
> 
> I thaw Rhodes italian bread dough (I'm lazy), wrap up ham & cheddar like you, pepperoni, salami & provolone is my kids favorite.  I'll brush the on with olive oil to help it brown up nicely.
> 
> ...


Great tips. Clearly you don't want any running liquids inside, or the dough won't bake.


----------



## donr (Feb 24, 2015)

The watery liquid from ham makes things doughy.  Some grease dripping from the pep & salami coming out kind of "grills" the bottom like a grilled cheese, tasty but too much is bad.


----------

